# Estate sales and old tools



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

A couple of years ago I went to an estate sale, and was lucky to be one of the first there, the old Gent who had gone on to a better place left his tools!! I bought a Brace and all the bits he had, still like new, well cared for! bits from over an inch down to a 1/2.. along with a lot of old Ford pipe wrench's , well a 5 gal bucket full of that kind of stuff..$5.00 !! I spent 35 bucks there and my truck was full, some was boxes full of "stuff" that I just glanced at and they too turned out treasures... won't go into it but I think I figured out that an Estate sale is better then a garage sale... 

The shops and garages of old timers will have tools and things that aren't really available today...or are at big modern prices...

People never fail to amaze me , a friend took his garbage to the dump and in the area by the gate where people set out stuff that others might find a use for he saw an old time carpenters tool box, wood, long enough for the longer tools, he thought waht the hell I take it, pulled over and it was ffull!! somebody had died and the kids didn't want the stuff..it had all his saws hammers , every thing to build a house the old fashion way... blew my mind!! even an old style plumb bob... 

when the SHTF, those old tools will be damn important!!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My Dad died recently. As everyone is going through his garage and basement, they just bypass all the "old fashioned" stuff and say no one wants any of this JUNK. I just let them go and save all the "junk" that no one else wanted! Pressure canner, dehydraters, hand tools, reloading equipment, they think I am crazy!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We've been going to estate sales and auctions for a couple years now. We especially like the ones at farms. I have a couple walk behind plows and cultivators that I got from farm auctions for next to nothing. Lots of old hand tools, canning jars, animal feeders, fencing; all for pennies because no one else was interested in that "old junk".

I posted this somewhere else but I'll do it again because it's such a great resource. Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> My Dad died recently. As everyone is going through his garage and basement, they just bypass all the "old fashioned" stuff and say no one wants any of this JUNK. I just let them go and save all the "junk" that no one else wanted! Pressure canner, dehydraters, hand tools, reloading equipment, they think I am crazy!!!


Most of that would be gone if I was there.


----------

